# Rank Ligeti's Concertos



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Similar idea to the Beethoven Symphony thread, but with *Ligeti's* concertos.

With no. 1 as my favourite I would rank them:

1. Chamber Concerto
2. Piano Concerto
3. Cello Concerto
4. Violin Concerto
5. Concert Romanesc
6. Double Concerto
7. Hamburg Concerto


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

1. Concerto for Orchestra
2. Violin Concerto No. 2
3. Piano Concerto No. 2
4. Piano Concerto No. 1
5. Concerto for Two Pianos
6. Violin Concerto No. 1
7. Piano Concerto No. 3
8. Viola Concerto (what is a viola?)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Toddlertoddy said:


> 1. Concerto for Orchestra
> 2. Violin Concerto No. 2
> 3. Piano Concerto No. 2
> 4. Piano Concerto No. 1
> ...


Not Bartók ,****er.


----------



## Cygnenoir (Dec 21, 2011)

1. Chamber Concerto
2. Piano Concerto
3. Cello Concerto
4. Romanian Concerto 
5. Violin Concerto
6. Hamburg Concerto
7. Double Concerto


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

berghansson said:


> 1. Chamber Concerto
> 2. Piano Concerto
> 3. Cello Concerto
> *4. Romanian Concerto*
> ...


Wrong. Concert Romamesc is technically not a concerto and should not be included.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Wrong. Concert Romamesc is technically not a concerto and should not be included.


Picky, picky: I'm a little startled you are here a little aggressive on a retro point of concerto form vs. a slightly varied concertante work. They are all in the Concertante category


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

PetrB said:


> Picky, picky: I'm a little startled you are here a little aggressive on a retro point of concerto form vs. a slightly varied concertante work. They are all in the Concertante category


Upon thinking about it, since I have bent the rules slightly to include the Chamber Concerto (which is essentially just four virtuosic movements for soloists without orchestra) maybe I should allow the Concert Romanesc too.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm still trying to absorb and familiarize myself with Ligeti's music. I just listened to the Chandos version of the violin concerto this morning. Movements 2 & 4 are the ones that really moved me a lot. Hair raisingly beautiful music. I was a little disappointed that he went with a cadenza in the final movement. I was anticipating something more unusual to flow from the exciting first part of the movement.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

who is this guy, Ligeti? :devil:


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Piano concerto
Violin concerto
Hamburg concerto
the others in whatever order.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

So - less than 10 members on this forum who listen to Ligeti.

I only know the lux aeterna/requiem music from 2001 - which is amazing I must admit.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

stomanek said:


> So - less than 10 members on this forum who listen to Ligeti.
> 
> I only know the lux aeterna/requiem music from 2001 - which is amazing I must admit.


Don't forget about _Atmospheres_.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Music like this is very hard to rank. I'll need a lot more time to figure this out.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Music like this is very hard to rank. I'll need a lot more time to figure this out.


Why is hard to rank?


----------



## Jimm (Jun 29, 2012)

Love Ligeti, one of the greats. They are all rich creations ..


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> Why is hard to rank?


It gave me a hard time putting the Hamburg concerto last.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> It gave me a hard time putting the Hamburg concerto last.


And why you don't like that much this concerto?, I find it rather interesting, like most late Ligeti.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> And why you don't like that much this concerto?, I find it rather interesting, like most late Ligeti.


It's just that I seem to like the others more.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> It's just that I seem to like the others more.


And what period in the compositional life of Ligeti is your favorite?. My favorite is late Ligeti (1980 to 2006) together with the micropolyphonic pieces of the 60's.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> And what period in the compositional life of Ligeti is your favorite?. My favorite is late Ligeti (1980 to 2006) together with the micropolyphonic pieces of the 60's.


Haha I don't have a favourite!

New list as of now:

1. Chamber Concerto
2. Piano Concerto
3. Double Concerto
4. Cello Concerto
5. Hamburg Concerto
6. Violin Concerto
7. Concert Romanesc


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Haha I don't have a favourite!
> 
> New list as of now:
> 
> ...


you are very volatile . Now the H concerto is 5 and the violin 6?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> you are very volatile . Now the H concerto is 5 and the violin 6?


THAT'S JUST HOW I LIKE IT AT THE MOMENT ut:


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't know all of them well enough to do a ranking, but Ligeti's _*Chamber Concerto *_is one of my favourite works of the 20th century. Combining chamber and concerto genres, which are my favourites. I like its spooky feel and that crazy movement that's like a machine that goes haywire. It is definitely equal in quality (but very different) to things like Berg's _Chamber Concerto _or Stravinsky's works in roughly this genre (eg. _Dumbarton Oaks_).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

To please Aleazk:

1. Chamber Concerto, Piano Concerto, Hamburg Concerto, Violin Concerto, Cello Concerto, Double Concerto, Concert Romanesc.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> To please Aleazk:
> 
> 1. Chamber Concerto, Piano Concerto, Hamburg Concerto, Violin Concerto, Cello Concerto, Double Concerto, Concert Romanesc.


I can agree with that classification.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> I can agree with that classification.


THANK YOU

But it has changed yet again:

1. Chamber Concerto
2. Violin Concerto
3. Piano Concerto
4. Hamburg Concerto
5. Double Concerto
6. Cello Concerto
7. Concert Romanesc

And I love Concert Romanesc.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

mmm, you are not volatile, you only are crazy. ut:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> mmm, you are not volatile, you only are crazy. ut:


You don't like my new list? YOU'LL JUST HAVE TO LEARN TO LIVE WITH IT THEN.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

This is hard!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

GyorgyLigeti said:


> This is hard!


Hello there! You must accept my friend request if your name is GyorgyLigeti! 

EDIT: Darn it, I can't send one to you. You must be too new to the forums.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I think I will choose the Piano Concerto as the first on the list. As I've said, it's my "aesthetic credo".


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

OMG.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> OMG.


I KNOW!!! It's like the second coming of Jesus Christ! But this is even better!!!

GYÖRGY LIGETI IS IN THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Some works come to mind.

Le grand Macabre ( I love opera)
Requiem
Atmospheres
Continuum for cemballo and for organ
Aventures
Double concerto for flute and oboe
Lux Æterna
Other concertos: piano, violin, cello

I guess I listened to Ligetti for a long time, I guess I have all his recorded works... But not actually... I'm going back in time and since Ligeti just composed one opera and actually I am in an opera mood... I'm kind of in a German opera mood, Wagner, Schreker, Zemlinsky, Krenek (weird)... I still love his music, the guy has a terrific imagination, his music is provocative and he has a new sound. I would say, he is the Prolongation of Bartók... Probably, if Béla lived longer, Ligeti would simple had been considered as a plagiarist (do say like this in English?). His first string quartet is for me Béla Bartók's 7th string quartet! Ligeti is still quite Hungarian...But as you may know he became Austrian. His style is very personal. A great composer indeed.

I can compare his originality to Luigi Dallapicola, a composer less known here, I love this Italian dodecaphonic composer, more than Luigi Nono...who I find hard to understand.

Martin, Dilettante, very limited


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

aleazk said:


> Why is hard to rank?


All the pieces sound similar to each other at the beginning. You need critical listening to see which one is on top.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Tomorrow morning I will listen to disc one of The Ligeti Project to revisit the chamber and piano concertos.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I heard that Kubrick used Ligeti in 2001 without his permission - and he only found out when he was watching it in the cinema.
Don't know if that's just a cool anecdote - or true.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

stomanek said:


> I heard that Kubrick used Ligeti in 2001 without his permission - and he only found out when he was watching it in the cinema.
> Don't know if that's just a cool anecdote - or true.


Stanley Kubrick did indeed use _Atmosphères, Lux Aeterna,_ the Kyrie from his Requiem and some weird version of _Aventures_ all without *Ligeti's* permission for that film. I'm not sure if he _did_ find out while watching it in the cinema though, but it would be cool if he did.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> All the pieces sound similar to each other at the beginning. You need critical listening to see which one is on top.


No!

Martin


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> No!
> 
> Martin


Yes! It is not easy. But maybe after 5 listens to each one, I'll have a favorite.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> Yes! It is not easy. But maybe after 5 listens to each one, I'll have a favorite.


I am used to contemporary music. Just one time to see if I like the music in a general way, two in order to see the big picture, three, in order to keep the essential plus some important details, seven to know the piece (depending on how long is it) by heart!

When I listened to Threni by Stravinsky,,I said "I don't like this, I listened again and I said "oh, I really don't like this. The third time, I said "Oh, I rather hate this"

You *develop* contemporary musical taste, you evolve, you educate yourself. For me, listening to contemporary music (not to Luigi Nono) is like for many to listen to Schubert. You can appreciate the piece the firt time you listen to it. Aftrewards, you analyse it. I like that as an exercise. I like analising Krenek, his music is challenging. But the version is extremely important.
Sometimes, the performers don't comprehend the piece... Then the piece is not well transmitted ergo you don't understand the piece. I've just met a girl here who told me she didn't like Alban Berg's violin concerto. I posted the Ivry Gytlis version and she loved it, she confessed that she had a NAXOS version! OMG! OMG!!! Versions ARE important. Pay cheap, pay twice!

Martin, Boastful


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I can't relate to you anyways. Congrats on your quickness to catch on to music.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Stanley Kubrick did indeed use _Atmosphères, Lux Aeterna,_ the Kyrie from his Requiem and some weird version of _Aventures_ all without *Ligeti's* permission for that film. I'm not sure if he _did_ find out while watching it in the cinema though, but it would be cool if he did.


Maybe Kubrick thought that as Ligeti was behind the iron curtain - his music was free game.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

stomanek said:


> Maybe Kubrick thought that as Ligeti was behind the iron curtain - his music was free game.


Actually, in the process of making the film *Ligeti's* music (as well as others') was used in the temporary score while the film score was being written. After the film score was completed, Kubrick rejected it in favour of the temporary score (which is the music you hear in the film today.)


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> I can't relate to you anyways. Congrats on your quickness to catch on to music.


I have just lied, I am a braggart.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Seriously, when you listen to music around 6 hours per day, no merit, my friend... For fourty five years!

Martin, addictive


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> All the pieces sound similar to each other at the beginning.


How dare you?!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

GyorgyLigeti said:


> How dare you?!


Are multiple accounts allowed here? lol


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Are multiple accounts allowed here? lol


Can we get a moderator to check the IP addresses please?

Hahaha


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

aleazk said:


> Piano concerto
> Violin concerto
> Hamburg concerto
> the others in whatever order.


Piano concerto
Hamburg concerto
Violin concerto
the others in whatever order.

I love the H concerto.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

New list:

1. Chamber Concerto
2. Cello Concerto
3. Piano Concerto
4. Hamburg Concerto
5. Double Concerto
6. Violin Concerto
7. Concert Romanesc


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I need to listen to more Ligeti so I can answer. Will start now.  CoAG in his prime imo. Listening now to Double Concerto.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

aleazk said:


> Piano concerto
> Hamburg concerto
> Violin concerto
> the others in whatever order.
> ...


Wholly agree. Hard to pick favorites with Ligeti.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

Every list thread with multiple COAG posts seems to indicate that he's very fickle. Likes some good music, but I feel like he's one of those guys that would say "Whatever I'm listening to right now is my favorite piece of music of all time."


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I'll go with 

Piano Concerto
Violin Concerto
Chamber Concerto 
Cello Concerto 
Concert Romanesc

Haven't heard the other two.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2014)

The Double Concerto is the only one that hasn't really made an impression on me yet, but you should definitely hear the Hamburg Concerto. 

What the heck, just go for the 4th volume of the Ligeti Project. Surely between the Hamburg Concerto and the utterly delicious Requiem, you'll eventually long to hear the Double Concerto that's crammed in the middle.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

arcaneholocaust said:


> What the heck, just go for the 4th volume of the Ligeti Project. Surely between the Hamburg Concerto and the utterly delicious Requiem, you'll eventually long to hear the Double Concerto that's crammed in the middle.


That would certainly be a worthy purchase.


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

I only yesterday found out how to pronounce his name properly.

Apparently its 'George LIG-eti' rather than 'ghee-org-ee li-GET-i'


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Piano
Violin
Hamburg
Chamber
Double
Cello
Romanesc


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Jobis said:


> I only yesterday found out how to pronounce his name properly.
> 
> Apparently its 'George LIG-eti' rather than 'ghee-org-ee li-GET-i'


Check this .


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Double
Chamber
Cello
Hamburg
Violin
Piano


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Double
> Chamber
> Cello
> Hamburg
> ...


Piano the last one? gimme a break...


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Start working, now. No breaks!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Start working, now. No breaks!


I do like dry humour. :lol:


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Hamburg
Violin
Piano
Cello
Double
Chamber

But they're all great.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

isorhythm said:


> But they're all great.


Word! Why must great minds like Ligeti's perish? I know we all gotta go, but this predicament is purely absurd!


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

I like how Richannes's ranking is the opposite of everyone else's. With a ranking like his, one might as well listen to Lontano, Melodien etc. rather than a concerto, especially rather than any late concerto!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

One rather do so many things in this life, asking an african jazzist to play chopin in the style of Nancarrow is one of those thingy things that thing.


----------

